# 94 Maxima Hvac Fan Speed Trouble



## JOHN KLOPFENSTEIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Fan Stays On High Speed, Temperature Regulates Fine, Off Doesn't Work, Speed Variables Don't Work. I Unplugged Temp Control And Fan Would Blow Max Or Off, Nothing In Between.
Any Suggestions?
Thanks, Jk


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

JOHN KLOPFENSTEIN said:


> Fan Stays On High Speed, Temperature Regulates Fine, Off Doesn't Work, Speed Variables Don't Work. I Unplugged Temp Control And Fan Would Blow Max Or Off, Nothing In Between.
> Any Suggestions?
> Thanks, Jk


Pull the blower resistor out of the air box and see if it is shorted to a ground in the box or to itself . Once you pull it out you will probably see the problem .


----------

